# Kündigung bei Telekom wegen Telefonsperrung



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

Hallo ,

wollte mal hier Fragen ob diser Sachverhalt Seitens 
der Deutschen Telekom Rechtens ist und ob es
einen Sin macht gegen diesen Konzern zu Kämpfen.

Alles Fing mit dem Umzug un Abmelden meines ADSL 
Anschlußes mit Flat an.

Am 03.2003 bin ich Umgezogen in eine Neue Wohnung wo ich
kein ADSL mehr brauchte, deshalb Kündigte ich alle Produkte die 
ich nicht mehr Brauchte bei der Telkom.

Diese Nahmen auch die Kündigunmg ADSL Flat an.
Womit mein Problem begonn.

Nach meiner Ersten Rechnug die ich in der Neuen wohnung bekommen
hatte wante ich mich dann direkt an T-Online wo man mir mitteilte,
das ich die Flat nur dort kündigen kann,
als ich Fragte was nun sei mit meier Flat meinte T-Online zu mir,
es sei kein Problem die Kündigung zum 01.03.2003 auszustellen,
da anhand des Trafik mann ja auch sehen würde ob man diesen 
Service nutzt oder nicht.

Nach meine Gespräch mit T-Online war ich in der Annahme das dieses
Problem geklärt sei, wie gesagt dachte ich.

In Laufe der Nächsten Monate stellte ich fest das T-Online mich aus den 
Vertrag nicht so einfach hinauslassen wollte und berechnete mich 
4 Monate ohne das ich eine Möglichkeit hatte dieses zu Nutzen weiter.

Trots mehrfacher schreiben und Telefonate keine Reaktion.
Es wurde bis Heute kein Brief beantwortet von T-Online.

Ich stellte natürlich die Zahlung dieser Posten dann ein was zurfolge hatte
das sich die Telekom bei mir Meldete mit Mahnungen über Mahnungen.
Ich Überwies nur die Posten die Für das Telefon und die Telfongebüren 
bedroffen hatten.
Nach einigen Anrufen bei der Telekom mußte ich Feststellen das die
Deutsche Telekom auch als Geldeintreiber für andere Firmen Tätig ist.
Mann sagte mir nach meiner 
Frage : " Warum schreiben Sie mir immer
Mahnungen obwohl nur die Posten von einen Anderen Unternehem Offen
sind was  mit ihnen nichts zu tun hat ? " 
Antwort :
" Wir sind die Geldeintreiber von T-Online "

Nach etlichen Mahnungen und Gesprächen was zu nichts als Heiser
Luft geführt hatte mußte ich dann nach 6 Monaten eines Frühs feststellen
das mein Telefon gespert war obwohl alle Posten immer beglichen wurden
was mein Telefon anging.

Nach Anruf bei der Telekom erhielt ich die Aussage das T-Online
die Sperrung veranlast hatte und  das dieses eigentlich 
nicht Üblich ist und das mein Telefon wieder Freigeschaltet würde.

Ich wartete 1 Woche doch es geschah nichts ,
Ich rief wieder die Telekom an und Fragte nach was den mit meinem
Anschluß sei, darauf hin sagte man mir 
"Ich solle doch erst einmal Geldüberweisen "
Ich sagte dann zur Telekom das ich doch alle Posten beglichen hatte
was Telefon anging , doch Telekom wollte die Anderen Posten auch 
Haben die was mit dem Service Telefon nichts zu tun hatten.

Daruf hin kündigte ich mein Telefonanschluß woraufhin Telekom mich
noch 3 Monate weiter Berechnet hat ohne das ich ein Telefonanschluß
hatte.

Ich stellte die Zahlungen zur Telekom seit meiner Sperrung des Telefons
was nach meiner Sicht Rechtswiedrig war sofort ein.

Heute erhilt ich einen Brief von einer Rechstanwaltskanzlei die das
Geld der Telekom einfordert Plus Gebüren und Bearbeitungskosten.

Kann ich dagegen eigentlich etwas ohne Anwalt erreichen ?
Oder muß ich mich eine Großen Konzern mit über 100 Anwälten beugen ?

mfG
Somba


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

*Kenn ich alles*

Ja kenn ich , das Übliche Verfahren der Telekom - einfach hart bleiben - es gibt soweit ich weiß, daß Dei nAnschluß gar nicht gesperrt werden darf - mußt mal ein bißchen rumsuchen, nehm Dir einen Rechtsanwalt der wird es schon regeln, denn die meisten REchtsanwälte stehen mit der Telekom mittlerweile auch auf Kriegsfuß


----------



## BenTigger (21 Februar 2004)

Somba schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> Diese Nahmen auch die Kündigunmg ADSL Flat an.
> Womit mein Problem begonn.



Hast du das schriftlich? Wo die Kündigung bestätigt wurde??


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

_ Hast du das schriftlich? Wo die Kündigung bestätigt wurde?? _

leider nein.
Die DK hat diese Kündigigungen alle mündlich entgegengenommen.
es wurde ja auch alles zum 1.03.2003 Ordentlich gekündigt.
bis auf die FLAT.
Seitdem habe ich alles Schriflich festgehalten und versendet,
doch leider von T-Online keine Antworten und von Telkom
nur Standartantworten.
Die Telekom hat nie direkt auf die Fragen geandwortet die in
meinen Schreiben gewesen sind.

mfG
Somba


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2005)

*kenn ich*

Mir ist fast die gleiche Geschichte passiert. Nach der Drohung wegen der nicht gezahlen DSL-flat Gebühren den Telfonanschluss zusperren ( was unzulässig da die Forderung von T-online war und nicht von der Telkom die 2 verschiedene Unternehmen sind was sie immer wieder betonen , wenn man etwas von Ihnen will ), hab ich mit vorbehalt Überwiesen da wir durch einen schweren Krankheitsfall auf keinen Fall auf Telefon verzichten konnten. Nach harten Kampf ( zum Glück sind wir juristisch bewandert  bekamen wir die DSL gebühren zurück + 20€ Entschuldigungsgeld ...
also auf jedenfall hart bleiben
aber is wohl scho vorbei ( grad aufs DAtum geschaut ) annsonsten
hlef ich gerne
[email protected]
mfg
Flo

_e-mail-addi gelöscht  siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

*....*



			
				Somba schrieb:
			
		

> _ Hast du das schriftlich? Wo die Kündigung bestätigt wurde?? _
> 
> leider nein.
> Die DK hat diese Kündigigungen alle mündlich entgegengenommen.
> ...


da kann man nur sagen selber schuld. ist meistens so. die einfachsten spielregeln nicht beherschen, also das man kündigungen schriftlich haben muss, und wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist dann rumjammern und von betrug reden.

einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

*Kündigung bei der Telekom*

Bin rein zufällig hier reingeschneit

Das ist vollkommen richtig was Gast da schreibt
die Kündigung muss schriftlich und sogar per Einschreiben erfolgen

Nur isses gar nicht so einfach die dafür nötigen Informationen zu erhalten

Versuchen sie doch mal etwas über die Kündigungsmodalitäten bei T-Online 
in Erfahrung zu bringen.
Auch die Adresse an die die Kündigung zu Erfolgen hat ist sehr gut versteckt.
Informationen über diesen Wirrwarr ins Netz zu stellen wäre mal eine gute Idee, vielleicht erbarmt sich ma einer und sorgt für Durchblick wenn man 
bei T-Online oder der Telekom kündigen will.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 September 2005)

*Re: ....*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man nur sagen selber schuld. ist meistens so. die einfachsten spielregeln nicht beherschen, also das man kündigungen schriftlich haben muss, und wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist dann rumjammern und von betrug reden.
> 
> einfach nur lächerlich.





			
				auch Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist vollkommen richtig was Gast da schreibt
> die Kündigung muss schriftlich und sogar per Einschreiben erfolgen
> 
> Nur isses gar nicht so einfach die dafür nötigen Informationen zu erhalten
> ...


Widerspruch gegen zwei Anonyme: Eine Kündigung ist rechtlich nichts anderes als eine "einseitige, empfangsbedürftige Willenserklärung" - im Gesetz steht da mal nix von wegen schriftlich oder gar per Einschreiben etc. Das gilt auch bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen (Ausnahmen liegen außerhalb unseres Themenbereichs, z.B. im Arbeitsrecht)

Will also Jemand, z.B. die T-Com, die Schriftformerfordernis einfordern, z.B. aus Beweiszwecken, muss dies zwischen den Parteien vereinbart werden. Solche Vereinbarungen sind nicht selten, aber ebenso nicht selten auch einfach nicht wirksam, z.B. dann, wenn sie zusätzliche Hürden fordern (z.B. Einschreiben) - solche AGB-Regeln sind unwirksam (§ 309 Ziff. 13 BGB).

Und dann gilt (wegen des Verbots der sog. "geltungserhaltenden Reduktion") vermutlich sogar wieder der unmittelbare Gesetzestext: Mündlich reicht.

Dass diese Kündigung schwer zu beweisen ist, ändert übrigens nichts an der Wirksamkeit ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

> Nach meiner Ersten Rechnug die ich in der Neuen wohnung bekommen hatte wante ich mich dann direkt an T-Online wo man mir mitteilte, das ich die Flat nur dort kündigen kann, als ich Fragte was nun sei mit meier Flat meinte T-Online zu mir, es sei kein Problem die Kündigung zum 01.03.2003 auszustellen, da anhand des Trafik mann ja auch sehen würde ob man diesen Service nutzt oder nicht.



Hier ein Musterschreiben zur Kündigung bei T-Online:
http://www.winfakten.de/img/computerbetrug/t-online_kuendigung.jpg
Nach Erhalt des Schreibens wird T-Online im Kundencenter einen Supportauftrag eröffnen und einige Zeit später die Kündigung schriftlich bestätigen.


----------

